# August 2015 Rainbows



## sunshine2014

I had a loss last July and I just found out a week ago that I'm pregnant again!! Due on August 8, 2015. 

Is anyone else in the easily stages of first trimester? I'm nervous and cautious this time, and would love to share the journey to a rainbow baby with others who have gone through the loss! So ready to see this baby through to August <3


----------



## amandadchan

Hi :) nice to meet you! I'm due Aug. 23rd so very early!!! I have lost three already in the past seven months.I'm hoping and praying this is my miracle finally!! I have never made it but a couple days past my period so I'm riding that fence. My period is due in four days, I'm so irritated BC the docs won't give me progesterone as that might be what is causing all the MCs. They just want to pawn me off to someone else. I've always had prob with them and not planning on going there again, there's plenty of docs around! Since I can't get help right now I'm desperate for this baby to stick on its own. I am taking 81 MG's of low dose regimen aspirin I decided to do this myself since the docs won't listen to me BC I'm only at 10 dpo and testing negative there. I know I am so I really wish they would listen to me and help. But oh well god knows what the best plans are and I'm trusting the creator of all that his options are the best!! Good luck Aug. Due daters :)


----------



## Dayattatime

Hi there. I had a loss in September, and now I'm expecting again. It's been a really rough three months! 

I am very cautiously excited, and I agree that it would be great to have a community of other people in the same boat. My due date would be August 19, 2015 for this one. Definitely still feeling the need to qualify every statement with *ifs, *woulds and *mays!


----------



## KylasBaby

Hi again sunshine lol. I had a MMC in March and am expecting my rainbow August 5. 

Nervous doesn't even begin to cover what I'm feeling. Scared, worried, anxious....


----------



## Dayattatime

KylasBaby, I'm feeling some friendly jealousy that your signature says you'll get an ultrasound in two weeks! 

After my loss, my doctor promised I could have a six week ultrasound, but the way this timing is working out, I'm out of town for the holidays during that window. So instead I get to be "scared, worried, anxious" throughout Hanukkah, Christmas and New Year's... and my first scan will be at eight weeks again.


----------



## KylasBaby

We are really looking forward to it. I switched OBs or I wouldn't have had one till 10-12 weeks. Well it's one of the many reasons I switched. I'll be 7+6. The nurse or whoever booked the appointment said I'll be 8 weeks so works for me.


----------



## 1Atalanta

I had an early loss in September, and just got my bfp. Trying to stay positive! Praying for a healthy pregnancy for each of us!


----------



## amandadchan

Thank u Atlanta..u too!!!!! I have survived my notorious period date yesterday( that's when I lost the others) and last night I had some cramping that woke me up and a cramp like every four hours but goes away quickly. I also had a weird spell this morning where I felt extremely hungry, sick and weak like my sugar was low. I ate ALOT and felt better so I took a nap. This drives me crazy but I have to stay positive and my test are getting darker everyday so I feel good about that!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141213_080431_893.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bundle4me

Can I join u all, I had a mmc in august at 18weeks from a placenta abruption. Found out Dec 1st that were having our rainbow baby and due august 13/14th I'm so nervous and i know getting past 12 weeks i will still be as nervous cos of last time. 
Hope our babies are sticky xx


----------



## Marthea007

Hello ladies! I had a MMC in Sept and now am just over 6 weeks with our hopeful rainbow. I find that I'm obsessing over how I feel constantly! We want this baby so bad and I'd hate to go through a loss again. :( As of right now we are due Aug 9th! FX for a H&H 9 months to everyone!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone else feeling like complete crap? With my MMC I lost it 5/6 weeks but didn't have my d&c till 9 weeks and didn't have symptoms like this. Which is definitely comforting. But I'm so overwhelmingly exhausted and nauseous I can hardly function till 2pm and barely after that. Hope that means a healthy, sticky bean!


----------



## hoperainbow

I'm due on the 13th of august 2015.. I have had 2 losses one in June 2013 and the other in April this year


----------



## Sass827

Due August 17. Loss in October at 5+5. Really nervous to get past that date this time around.


----------



## Buffyx

I had a loss in October on our honeymoon at 5w2d. I am 5 weeks tomorrow, and am SO excited to get past that milestone with this pregnancy. Obviously I'm worried and nervous, but I'm definitely feeling like I'll pass that mark at this point. I have a lot more symptoms than with my last pregnancy and I'm feeling really hopeful :flower: Due Aug 22nd at this point. Yet to have a scan..


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! I'd love to join you all...

I got my BFP last week and I'm 5 weeks today. EDD August 21. My mmc was at 6 1/2 weeks in February of this year but I didn't find out until my 8 week appointment.

Very cautiously expecting...first dr visit is in a few hours!

Going back to read and catch up...


----------



## Sass827

Thought this was good to know and wanted to share- 
After heartbeat is detected, risk of miscarriage is 9.4% at 6wks; 4.2% at 7wks; 1.5% at 8wks; 0.5% at 9wks


----------



## hanrh

Hello ladies. May I join? Firstly, I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's loss. It's truly the most awful thing I've ever experienced and my heart goes out to anyone who goes through the same. And secondly congratulations on your bfps!! 

I said goodbye to my little boy at 13 weeks on 5th November. I have just found out I am pregnant again! Such a mix of emotions! I am hoping we can all support one another in this terrifying journey to our rainbows x


----------



## sunshine2014

Sorry to hear about all of the loses, it's such a hard thing to go through. I lost mine the day after my first scan last time. So around 7w5d. I didn't find out until my second scan at 13 weeks. It was horrible to know I had lost it so long ago and had no idea. 

I'm still very nervous, and think I will be until I get my proper second scan like last time. I was so looking forward to that one. If I make it that far it will really feel real for me. I'm also still ending each sentence with "if this works" and "if I'm still pregnant". It's awful, but it's our reality right?

I'm due August 9 as of now. Or 8th. My first scan is next Tuesday so I'll find out then hopefully :)


----------



## Buffyx

I'm exactly the same Sunshine. Anytime DH and I talk about It, I always say "if.." I wish so badly that I could be happy & excited!!


----------



## steph.

Hi all, can I join? Due August 27th after a loss at 4+3 last month. Last month after getting my bfp I was on cloud 9 for the few days until I started bleeding, this time I'm not even excited just scared!


----------



## Sass827

Was relaxing after passing my mc anniversary on Saturday. Having serious lower back pain and some cramps. Discharge was off color this morning when I wiped as if I am just about to start bleeding. Called the dr and they said just to keep my six week appt tomorrow am as is. I'm so sad. I know this sounds terrible. I'm just heart broken.


----------



## HayleyJJ

I am due August 26th after 9 losses hoping this is it


----------



## sunshine2014

How is everyone feeling? My nausea isn't too bad. Just comes in waves. And I'm needing to eat smaller snacks more often. I usually don't est until 11-11:30am, but now I need a banana or something at 8am. Gross. I don't even like bananas lol. 

Sass keep us posted on the scan.... <3


----------



## HayleyJJ

I started my sickness meds yesterday so hoping this all kicks in before my sickness x


----------



## wonders10

Woke up to some annoying cramping today. Trying to stay calm and tell myself it's just stretching and normal stuff.


----------



## KylasBaby

Had an ultrasound today! Measuring a day ahead with a nice strong heartbeat!


----------



## wishfulthnkng

Hi ladies, I am in the very early stages. Expecting in August as well. I just had my first ultrasound and there was only a sac. I got bloodwork done and I'll be returning again in two days. Keeping my fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## macydarling

Hello, can I join? :flower:

I had a mmc back in 2012, my first and only other pregnancy. I saw a strong hb at 9+1 and then at my 13wk appt they could not detect a hb and the baby only measured 9+2. I ended up needing a d&c.

I am absolutely, positively terrified! With my mmc, I had horrible morning sickness the entire time, so I never expected a loss and it was really a shock. Im trying to relax, take things one day at a time and just be happy today! 

I did speak to a certified nurse-midwife at a tour of a birthing center last night about my anxiety over a repeat mmc. She said that just because you have one mc, especially a mmc (apparently they are quite rare?), does not put you at any higher risk for another. She basically said it was likely a chromosomal abnormality which is very common and has nothing to do with your ability to carry a baby to term. She said it was truly just "bad luck". It helped a bit but I am still very nervous and havent been sleeping well...

I would like to extend my sincere apology for all of your losses. Im sure our angel babies are looking over us all as well as our rainbows :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Macy, your story us identical to mine. Wow. Everything from the scans to the intense sickness. My belly even continued to get bigger. 

I am so. Dr out this time but just keep telling myself I can't control it. There is nothing I can do to make this work. It's just a process going on inside. It's quite a struggle as I'm a bit of a controlling perfectionist lol. But this is one thing I need to take in stride. 

So sorry for your loss, and here's to a happy, healthy august baby! How are your symptoms this time around? My nausea is only a 2 compared to 12(out of 10) last time!


----------



## macydarling

Yes same for me, my only real symptoms now are sore bbs, emotional and food adversions. I only really get nauseated if my blood sugar drops. Im so sorry for your loss.

Unfortunately I think im sick :( sore throat and cough and slight fever. Im worried about the baby...anyone know if this illness could affect him?


----------



## Sass827

You being sick won't affect him at all. It's actually a sign your pregnancy is going well. Your immune system has to stay low to let the fetus in your body implant and not reject it. Or something wild like that...
Just choose wisely if you decide to take any meds. Feel better soon!


----------



## macydarling

Thank you hun! I just got back from the doctors and I have tonsilitis and a sinus infection. He put me on keflex which is pg safe. He also reassured me it wont affect baby. Phew!


----------



## KBCupcake

Glad this thread exists.

Hi ladies. I found out I'm pregnant Monday of last week. I'm 4w4d today. This is my 4th pregnancy. My first pregnancy ended in MMC at 8 wks in April, then I had CPs in June and July. Things are good so far. I've had some brown discharge with mild cramping, but I'm not very worried.

I haven't been able to see my OB yet due to insurance issues, but I will after the new year. I'm remaining optimistic, taking things day by day. I won't lie, the worry of miscarriage is at the back of my mind, but I'm focusing on the fact that today, I'm pregnant.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Sass827

Merry Christmas kb! I had the same with the cramps and discharge. The doctor first thought it was a vanishing twin but later discovered it was a pocket of blood left from implantation. So it could be no cause to worry at all. Fx for us all!


----------



## steph.

Merry belated Christmas everyone! Hope you ladies and baby beans are doing well! Kylas it must have been such a massive relief to have sch a good ultrasound. Congratulations!

I had my hcg done at 18dpo and it was 910 so I'm happy with that (with dd2 it was only 300 at the same stage) and I have an US booked for the 5th of Jan when I'll be 6+4 and hoping to see a little heartbeat. ATM i'm not feeling pregnant at all so maybe after the ultrasound it will sink in (if there is indeed a heathy baby in there).


----------



## hoperainbow

I also have an ultrasound on the 5th of jan... I'll be 8w4d... It is going to get more and more nerve wracking as it gets closer. Hoping to see a beautiful bubba and heartbeat.


----------



## sunshine2014

Welcome to the new ladies. So glad everything is going well so far for everyone. My biggest issue lately is the amount of cm I have. There are a few times each day where I panic and run to check to make sure it's not blood :( 

I have my ultrasound next Tuesday and I'll be 8w2d. I'm hoping all will be well. DH is able to go with me but his family will be visiting. I'm not too sure I want to tell them where we are going before hand so I'm trying to think of an excuse where we can both leave for the appointment. Then if all is well afterwards we can tell them. I'm nervous and just want to be sure before we tell them again. 

No ms for me for the last 3 days. I am so relieved. Every day around 3pm I start to feel really tired and like nausea is coming on but it never fully hits. 

I also am not as tired as last time. It could be because we've had company and it's been go go go. But I seem to remember feeling much more tired around now last time. I know every pregnancy is different so just trying to remind myself of that.

Are any of you experiencing differences between your pregnancies?


----------



## Sass827

I was never, ever sick w dd. Ever. Always super hungry and thirsty but never feeling bad. And warm too. This time is totally the opposite on every level. I'm freezing and almost always nauceous and exhausted. I look like I have the flu. :(


----------



## macydarling

Oh yes, this pregnancy is completely different than my last one! With my m/c pregnancy I had terrible all day ms from before I even missed AF and that was my #1 symptom along with headaches.

This time around my big symptoms are extreme fatigue and feeling out of breath/dizzy. It is unusual for me because I consider myself to be in quite good shape :haha: so it feels weird to get winded just walking around. The only time I feel nauseated is if my blood sugar drops. My bbs are also sore on and off.

I checked with the dr because I was considered I havent been sick and he said it is absolutely normal for symptoms to vary from pg to pg. I found that reassuring!

Sending <3 and :hugs: We've got this ladies!


----------



## KylasBaby

Holy baby bloat! Aka eating lots of Christmas food hehe. Never got real big with my loss so it's reassuring. 

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/imagejpg1_zps66b01f0b.jpg


----------



## macydarling

Very nice Kyla! Love the little bump!


----------



## KylasBaby

Too much Christmas food lol. I feel so bloated.


----------



## macydarling

You look adorable though! Im not bloated just yet. Cant wait!


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks :). It will happen for you soon enough.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies can I tentatively join? I'm sure we all feel this way. I got my BFP on Dec 14 so should be around 6 weeks. This is my third pregnancy this year so I'm not feeling super confident. I'm hoping they find a hb at my scan on Jan 7. I should be about 7.5 weeks. Fx'd for everyone! So pleased for your great scan Kyla's!!!!


----------



## steph.

Aww lovely bump Kyla!

Welcome marathon girl! Sounds like a few of us will be getting scans in early Jan, fingers crossed for healthy bubs!


----------



## marathongirl

How is everyone?? Very quiet on here.
Any scans this week? I still have over a week


----------



## macydarling

Nothing new over here. I'm not scheduling my first appt til 8wks, and I'm not sure if they will do a scan then or not :shrug:


----------



## KylasBaby

Nothing much going on here. Have my panorama blood test tomorrow so will have those results in about two weeks. That includes the gender! Other than that just waiting.


----------



## Sass827

My follow up scan is Friday. Really hoping they see a pole this time. I'm super bloated too and have gained three pounds but I think it's more from the holidays.


----------



## macydarling

Kyla~ will they really be able to tell gender so early?! I had no idea that was possible...? Cool!

Sass~ Good luck at your appt! I didn't realize you had an early scan already. That's pretty neat! I don't think my doctor does an early ones. But I'm hoping for one at my first appt to help me relax.


----------



## KylasBaby

macydarling said:


> Kyla~ will they really be able to tell gender so early?! I had no idea that was possible...? Cool!
> 
> Sass~ Good luck at your appt! I didn't realize you had an early scan already. That's pretty neat! I don't think my doctor does an early ones. But I'm hoping for one at my first appt to help me relax.

Yep! The blood test can be done from 9-11 weeks and tests for a bunch of triosomies and other chromosomal issues and also tells gender. Pretty excited for that! I'm having it done tomorrow at 9 weeks exactly and should know results two weeks after that :)


----------



## Sass827

I had some tan and brown discharge last Monday so we all assumed another mc. So they scanned me and we saw a yolk sac but nothing else so been pretty anxious since then. This week is stretching on forever and it's omly Monday! Dd and I are getting sick, so sure it will be a do nothing week.


----------



## Sass827

I'm really hoping to be able to get that test too Kyla. I get to talk to my doctor in a week about it. Can't wait to hear how yours goes.


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass827 said:


> I'm really hoping to be able to get that test too Kyla. I get to talk to my doctor in a week about it. Can't wait to hear how yours goes.

Definitely ask about it. Can't hurt. My doctor didn't say why I'm able to get it, but she also offered me like every testing under the sun which I don't need so I think she just offers it to everyone. She said as long as the blood draw is done int he office my insurance will cover it so that's good!

It tests for ...
Trisomy 21 (Down syndrome)
Trisomy 18 (Edwards syndrome)
Trisomy 13 (Patau syndrome)
Turner syndrome (Monosomy X)
Sex chromosome trisomies
Triploidy
22q11.2 deletion (DiGeorge)
Angelman
Prader-Willi
Cri-du-chat
1p36 deletion 
And the gender :)


----------



## Sass827

I checked out their site and it is wonderful. I Just need yo find out if my I too can get it to be covered like yours did. Fx!


----------



## KylasBaby

Sass827 said:


> I checked out their site and it is wonderful. I Just need yo find out if my I too can get it to be covered like yours did. Fx!

If in doubt, cry. I find it to be quite effective :haha:


----------



## macydarling

Oh yes, crying is quite effective. When I went to the walk in clinic for my sinus infection I forgot my drivers license and the said they couldn't see me without an id. I burst into tears (in my defense, they were real tears, I felt like poo) & voila...suddenly they were able to see me without the id after all :winkwink:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hahaha crying pregnant lady hormones. 

I have my scan today. So nervous. Just want it to all go well. :) today is the day I had my first mc. So it feels like a milestone. I'm going to go to the gym, yoga and out for tea. Clear my head. Other than that no news, just wishing time would move a touch faster. Second trimester please!!


----------



## KylasBaby

sunshine2014 said:


> Hahaha crying pregnant lady hormones.
> 
> I have my scan today. So nervous. Just want it to all go well. :) today is the day I had my first mc. So it feels like a milestone. I'm going to go to the gym, yoga and out for tea. Clear my head. Other than that no news, just wishing time would move a touch faster. Second trimester please!!

Everything crossed for you!

My OB called and said I have to reschedule my panorama test because by LMP I'm 8+6 today even though the ultrasound out me a day ahead with a due date a day ahead so I'm really 9weeks today. Oh well, having it done tomorrow instead.


----------



## amandadchan

Sunshine - I hope ur scan went well :) mine is tomm and I'm nervous as heck!!!!


----------



## sunshine2014

I lost the baby again. Second missed miscarriage. I'm breaking :(


----------



## hoperainbow

Oh I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## macydarling

Sunshine...I have no words :hugs: did the dr offer any explanation as to why this happened? I'll pray for you. I can't imagine what you're going through. This is just dreadful, I wish these things didn't happen.


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm so sorry sunshine.


----------



## steph.

I'm so sorry sunshine, there are no words.


----------



## Sass827

So de aster for you sunshine. Can't imagine how you're feeling. Biggest hugs. We're they able to find anything to test?


----------



## Sass827

*devastated


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm waiting to hear from the dr to see about testing and having my d&c again. I'm going to tell them they have to test. 2 pregnancies lost. One at 7w5d and one at 6w5d. Both missed. It feels so wrong.


----------



## macydarling

Huge hugs coming your way Sunshine. Definitely push the doctors to test, if that's what you want. Sometimes you have to be a bit pushy with doctors to get what you want so don't be afraid to assert yourself. Again, :hugs: and <3


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Hun. I appreciate it <3. Sending you all happy vibes for your rainbows.


----------



## marathongirl

Happy New Years Ladies!

Sunshine- so sorry to hear about your scan. I just don't understand why these things happen? I have had 2 mmc's too and they just seem so cruel.

AFM- I feel like time is going fast but I am chasing after my toddler all day! I'm just worried that I'm not feeling very many symptoms. Is anyone else feeling tons of symptoms. I mean I have the fatigue and crazy sense of smell. I guess I have also been having very vivid dreams. What is everyone else feeling?
Any scans coming up?
Mine is Jan 7


----------



## macydarling

I havent had many symptoms either Marathon. Just very tired and some food adversions. DH tells me Ive been very emotional too. Ha! I was concerned I havent been sick so I asked the dr and he said it was normal...


----------



## Sass827

I've had a few severely sick days, others not as much. Some car sickness. Sore bbs until today. Wearing a bigger bra. Not hungry, then extreme hunger. Crazy dreams, peeing quite a bit. Scan tomorrow to see if they can see something this time. Very scared.


----------



## macydarling

Good luck at your scan, Sass. :hugs: I understand being scared. It looks like I won't be getting a scan til closer to 12wks. I'm not sure if that is better or worse than an early one, givesm even more time to be anxious and worry...


----------



## hoperainbow

I'm nauseous then eat and it gets even worse, boobs keep going from little bit sore to woah that hurts. Very tired and sleeping a ton. Face is breaking out. My scan is on the 5th and I'm actually getting excited as well as being really scared. 

Good luck with your scan today fingers crossed hun


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Ladies for posting your symptoms. My boobs are so too but not as sore as normal as I'm still nursing a toddler. I've read that when nursing your boobs may not get as sore? My nipples are tender especially when she latches :(
I'm trying to remember when my food aversions started with my normal pregnancies and I think it was around 7 weeks so that should be this weekend for me.
Sass- fx'd for your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## macydarling

Marathon, I cannot imagine nursing with pregnant bbs...sound soo painful. More power to you, mama! I have been feeling nauseated today :thumbup: Hopefully that is a good sign things are progressing as they should.


----------



## hoperainbow

Well I started having cramps a little while ag. Just went to the toilet to check and there was affair amount of punk bleeding. Doubt I'll make it to the 5th for the ultrasound and this will be my 3rd miscarriage.


----------



## macydarling

Oh no, Hope! I know that to some extent a bit of bleeding is normal in early pregnancy? Could that be the case? I really hope everything is OK, hun. :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Oh no Hope, I really hope that it isn't another mc :( Maybe go to ER and get a scan done today, I used to work in emergency and so many people came in and the protocol was to do a scan right away to rule out ectopic. At least you wont spend the next few days in limbo.


----------



## Sass827

Call or go to the er.


----------



## hoperainbow

Hi everyone I haven't gone to see anyone I'll ring doctor today.. Started passing clots they are slowly getting bigger wish it would hurry up and be over. I have also left my partner a few days ago. Staying in another town with my sis while looking at places to rent in my old town.


----------



## hoperainbow

Oh and carting my 3yr old boy with me... Can't wait to be settled..


----------



## Dayattatime

Back to the thread after a holiday break. 

I'm supposedly 7 weeks 4 days today - and my first ultrasound is in two days. I have not felt nearly as nauseous as I did in my first pregnancy (mmc). All I have is a constant low nausea, lower back aches and uterine aching, and food aversions. 

I had two days of brown spotting last week which was very frightening. Not sure if it meant anything. Symptoms have continued at their low level.

I'm just very frightened to go in for the scan and find out that this is a repeat mmc. I'm not feeling that optimistic because I'm not feeling that pregnant and because of the spotting episode.

Thoughts to all of you in the same boat.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies I'm pretty sure I'm having my third mc in less than a year. Started spotting yesterday and full bleeding today. I will call my doctor tomorrow and see if they want me in for a scan earlier as I had one booked for the 7 th. 
I hope everyone on here the best and that you all get your rainbow babies.


----------



## steph.

Hope and marathongirl, I am so sorry. Fingers crossed that the bleeding is from an sch or something and that bubs are fine. I can only imagine how hard it is for you guys, it's been my worst fear since getting that bfp.

I went for my scan today and there is good news and bad news. There is a baby with a heartbeat of 124bpm but it's measuring 5-6days behind when I'm 100% sure of my dates (using opks and had a strong bfp at 12 dpo). Feeling deflated :( I'm going to request another ultrasound for next week.


----------



## macydarling

Hope, Marathon and Day, I really hope the bleeding is nothing serious :( Prayers going up for all of you.

Steph~ I wouldn't worry about measuring a little behind. That pretty much always happens, hun. 5-6 days is hardly a difference at all. Remember, opks are not an exact science and baby could have been a late implanter. I'm sure everything is fine! I think I ovulated late, I had so many +opks I've no idea when I actually ovulated so I may end up the same as you measuring a bit behind.


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry hope. Sounds like you've really hot your hands full too. Hope you find a place soon. 
Day I had brown for two days as well. Just a swell of blood left over from implant. Hope you're ok as well. 
I'm measuring a few days back too Steph. I think it's really ok. That's a great hb rate. It's just so small and curled up at this point it's easy to be off by a few days. I also think I O'ed two days late then was a slow implant.


----------



## hoperainbow

Think I passed the baby yesterday moved my ultrasound to next week so they can make sure it's all gone... Thankyou all for being here and good luck with your beautiful rainbows :thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

I am so sorry to hear that Hope. :hugs: prayers going up for you and your angel baby. I hope 2015 brings you your rainbow.


----------



## wonders10

:hugs: Hope and marathongirl


----------



## steph.

Girls I have bad news too. The hcg has come really low. No doubt I'll start bleeding by next week...


----------



## macydarling

Oh no Steph...I hope it's just a fluke :( & your bean is just a late implanter. :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Thanks macy but it was 900 over two weeks ago and now its just 6000, its meant to double ever two days and it isn't so I know what this means. The same thing happened with my other mc. I'll have anther draw tomorrow to see what it's doing but at this point im hoping it will be going down so i dont have to wait too long to start bleeding.


----------



## macydarling

Oh Steph. Im so sorry. :hugs: I dont mean to patronize you, I just so dont want it to be true :( its so unfair


----------



## steph.

Thank you :hugs: It is really unfair, this will be my 3rd miscarriage. I don't understand why this keeps happening.:nope:


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh this breaks my heart. I am so sorry for you ladies who have experienced mc since the last time I checked in. I'm here for you. 

I'm still in my limbo week and I'm struggling. I go back on Thursday for my other scan. Still no cramps or bleeding. My boobs are sore though, which I know is just based on the hcg as mine continued to be sore even after my MMC last time. So I try not to read too much into that. 

I'm really at a loss for words, I don't really know what to say about my situation, or the losses on our thread. Pregnancy is so amazing, but can be terribly cruel I'm finding :( we just need to stay positive and keep our heads up! thinking of you all <3


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for the kind words ladies. I went for an us on Tues and I had passed everything. I hope to be back on here soon. Good luck ladies!! I will stalk just to see how everyone is doing :)


----------



## steph.

Marathon girl glad you passed everything and can start to move on. Will you be having any testing done? I'm seeing a specialist in 2 weeks to get some tests done. Started spotting a bit of brown today, hoping it's over with quick.

Everyone else, good luck with your rainbows!


----------



## sunshine2014

Didn't update but this wasn't my rainbow. My d&c is next Wednesday ladies.


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry sunshine. I hope this brings you some concrete answers that are easily addressed.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh wow I am so sorry ladies :hugs: :nope: there seems to be a lot of us with bad news lately think that is down to they baby boom with babies due in August though 

sending you huge big hugs and if you want to chat check out my posts and join in when your ready :flower:

sending everyone else lots of grow baby grow vibes and a very happy and healthy nine months you you all <3


----------



## KBCupcake

Hugs to you Steph and Sunshine. :hugs:

I'm 7w5d and my first OB appt/ultrasound is tomorrow. It felt like forever waiting for it (I made the appt Monday of last week) but with my recent nerves it suddenly feels like it's crept up on me. Not feeling very hopeful, just stressed and nervous. Willing to try again, but for self-preservation purposes, I feel like I've just accepted the fate of not seeing a heartbeat.


----------



## KylasBaby

I forgot to update here. I got the results back from my panorama blood test. Baby is low risk for everything and is a little girl!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Sass827

Good luck kb! Keep us posted!


----------



## KBCupcake

Thanks Sass!

I went in today and we saw the heartbeat. I cried because I wasn't expecting to! DH and I are so thrilled. Our baby is measuring 8w exactly and had a hb of 169 bpm.

This is happening! My best friend and I will likely be having our babies together. AAAHHH 

:)


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats! That's wonderful kb!


----------



## KBCupcake

Thank you!! I'm hoping it's finally happening for us. We still have a long way to go but I'm feeling much more optimistic now. :)


----------



## Sass827

I think 8 weeks and a hb drops your mc rate to 2%. That's really good odds.


----------



## DSemcho

Hi!! I'm on the August Fireflies thread :)

I'm due August 8th too!! I had a losses 03/2011 - 03/2012 - 03/2014 - 05/2014 - 07/2014 and 08/2014. So far this one is going good for me.


----------



## macydarling

Hi DSemcho! :wave:

Awfully quiet over here, how is everyone?


----------



## KylasBaby

Doing great over here. Just growing bigger lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm so big! I can't tell if it's food or baby (my appetite has finally really picked up) so I'm embarrassed.. Plus can't tell anyone I'm pg til next week. Can't wait!


----------



## DSemcho

So far so good. I'm the kinda fat girl where my stomach roll decided to be exactly where my bellybutton is so I haven't seen it for a few years. But now when I lay down I can touch it easily lol. Can't wait until I can see it standing!!

Otherwise I'm good. Baby's heartbeat was heard at the doctor's office yesterday. And I have my next appointment next week, I'll be 13+4 and hopefully scheduling my gender ultrasound for 19+6 (accidentally typed in 90+6... dear god I hope that doesn't happen I am not an elephant!! lol). Definitely having pregnant brain this week whew.


----------



## 28329

Hi there. I'm due September 1st but because I gave birth to my stillborn daughter at 41 weeks just 5 months ago I will be induced 2-3 weeks early. May I join you ladies?


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. There are Jo words for that. Welcome and congrats!


----------



## 28329

Thank you.


----------

